# Help!! Montgomery ward wood burning heater...any info



## stobedog (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi, I have this montgomery ward wood heater in the basement of my house, i have been searching for any info in regards to it and have come up with nothing. I do use it and is great, it's tied in to my forced hot air system and has a blower on the bottom to distribute through the house when it reached a certain temp. The heater came with the house so don't know much about. Any help with facts or info would be awesome....thanks!!


----------



## stee6043 (Nov 5, 2009)

That thing is a classic right there!  What kind of info are you looking for?  Is something wrong with the unit?  Looks clean for how old I'm guessing it is...


----------



## flyingcow (Nov 5, 2009)

My memory is not as good as it used to be. Got a early onset CRS! But that looks like the identical unit we had in our house(that I grew up in) this was at least 30yrs ago. It was one of 3 wood stoves I lugged wood to. Sorry no info on it. Chances are, you might not find much info on it thru the internet, that stove was  around before Al Gore invented the net. :coolsmile: 
BUT this is the site to get info. Might try a post under the wood stove side of this BB.


----------



## stobedog (Nov 5, 2009)

I figured it was pretty old, but works real good. The distribution fan kicks on and gives a little breeze through the vents. I'm just trying to see if any parts are available for this, but stricking out, my local woodstove shop couldn't find anything on montgomery ward...so i'm striking out everywhere. Thanks!


----------



## Como (Nov 5, 2009)

I found one of their catalogues a month or two ago when we were excavating, not i too good a condition and dates back to 1890's, I could have a look.

I understand they were a bit like Sears.


----------



## Gooserider (Nov 6, 2009)

Durango said:
			
		

> I found one of their catalogues a month or two ago when we were excavating, not i too good a condition and dates back to 1890's, I could have a look.
> 
> I understand they were a bit like Sears.



Monkey Wards. Sears and J.C. Penney were the three big names in the early days of mass marketing, roughly similar in product coverage, business model, etc.  All had big catalogs full of just about anything one could want with emphasis on ordering and delivery to rural areas...  Sears and Penney's are still around, although their market emphasis and business model has shifted, but Monkey Ward went under several years ago, I think early 90's but I'm not sure just when...

I would tend to suspect that you aren't going to find anything much in the way of OEM parts, but probably anything that would need replacing like the blower motor is likely to be available from Graingers or some place like that - probably on the basis of walk in w/ part in hand "I need one of these..."

Gooserider


----------



## stobedog (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks goose!! Yeah i suspected that i use MSC catalog, they have just about everything. The thing works great and effecient as all hell and want to keep running well in terms of maybe a newer blower motor etc. Maybe some update motor, anyway thanks again for the help


----------



## Como (Nov 6, 2009)

Grainger have a sale on, I was sent a 30% voucher recently.


----------

